# Post hole drilling question... Using a 3-pt. attachment on a tractor.



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi folks,
My sister needs about 460 feet of privacy fence installed soon. My brother in law recently bought a 25hp 4WD diesel tractor and said that his buddy has a three point post hole auger that he could use with it. The tractor has been in a barn fire and he's replaced the wiring harness and has had it running but still has a little work to do on it to get it right.

I'll need to drill about 65 post holes and this three point auger would definitely be the way to go. I've used different kinds of power augers for post holes but never a three point unit. Do these things have any "adjustment" for bit placement or do you have to back the tractor into exactly the correct position? It would be a bit easier if you just get the tractor close and then put the bit in exactly the correct position. You can see how long it may take if you need to maneuver the tractor into the correct position.

I need the posts to be exactly 8' apart because I'll be using pre-made 8' sections of fence and the posts have to be just right.

Anybody out there used a unit like this? If so, how easy are they to operate?

Thanks in advance for any input!

John


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

Haven't used a tractor, but have used a bobcat, and 1 of them platform drillers that you stand on the back and drive it around. Drive up to the spot you need to drill the guy on the ground can adjust the bit forward and backward to get it to the spot, then once its on the ground backup or go forward to get the bit level. I dont know if a tractor is any different but with the 2 I've used once your drilling you need to pull ahead or back up depending if the bits in front or back to keep it level the deeper you go.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTZag-ynrJU"]YouTube - Post Hole Digger[/ame]


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Good video, thank Paul. 

But I like the alternative we discussed last night. :lol:

I called you just after making this post.

John


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Use a larger bit to make your hole so you can set your post at 8'.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

I use a traditional two handled post hole digger to make a starter hole. A spade shovel works also
Then the guy on the tractor backs in and sets the point on the starter hole with the help of the guy on the ground. start it slowly so it doesnt cam out. Like the guy in the video said make sure you adjust forward and back so u stay verticle. Also hole clean out. The ground guy should scrape away the dirt before the aguer is removed other wise it fall back in way to easy.


I put in 20 acres of field fence like this in a couple of days. 

also make sure you install it on her property. Either get a survey first or find the property corners and run a string/cord to stay on line.

*Call MissDig before you dig it may save you big $$$$$$$*


----------

